# waiting list IVF GRI



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just had my first lap & dye test early December and they found Endo on bladder, uterus and both ovaries. They also found out that both tubes are blocked at the fimbrial ends.
So now the Dr who did the operation said that he contacted the GRI straight after the operation and I should hear from them most likely this month. My follow up appointment with him is early February.
Now my GP said last week that we should be able to start my first IVF cycle between October - December this year as I got referred to the Gynecologist early December 2012! 
Now they did lots of tests in the last year already, such as blood tests, Lap & dye and ultrasounds.
I would be sooo glad if my DP and I would be starting our first IVF attempt by the end of this year  
So hope to get a letter through the door very soon!! 
What have your experiences been with the waiting?

Thanks a lot for reading this & good luck to everyone


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Our wait was 2 years from date of referral but I know that it depends on where you live and they are also try into get the waiting lists down at the moment as well. Good luck. 

Xx


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi thank you  

I just got a letter through the door and got an appointment with a Dr Susheel Vani. He is a fertility specialist. So I guess that's a start 
I find this whole waiting list thing a bit confusing. Cause one Dr says it should happen this year and the other one is saying it will take 2 years.
But then again there are women that start after 18 months around this area. 2 years seems a long time cause by then my Endo will be back!! I think I got up to a year but given that my fimbrial ends are blocked they might have to remove my tubes anyway. Scary stuff   xx


----------

